# Check Engine Light Code: PO171



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

2011 Chevy Cruze LT Mileage:69,000
Had check engine light come on after experiencing little smoke coming from engine now and then. So I plugged in the OB2 reader and cam out with code PO171.
I'm not really knowledgeable on cars but think its from a leak coming from gasket cover. My car sometimes sputters only when
I come to a stop. Here' few pictures of my engine where I think it's leaking. If you look on the side of cover as you will notice
some moisture and what appears to look like oil buildup. If someone knows something I don't, I would greatly appreciate some info what you think before taking it in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Most likely the PVC valve. Covered under the Power train warranty.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Generally that has been caused by a bad pcv valve or cracked/loose valve cover. From the looks of your picture one or more of your bolts might be loose. If you have an E10 socket make sure all bolts are snug. Don't overtighten them as they don't need much torque (80 in lbs if I remember). Hairline cracks in the cover are also pretty common.
Clear out your code and see what happens.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Had this code (lean bank 1) 2 maybe 3 times in the 23,000 miles I had my ECO. Appeared after lengthy drive(3-4 hours) on the highway. Cleared the code with the reader and did not see it again, unless I took a really long trip. I never saw an oil leak during the times the code appeared.


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help. The bolts look loose but don't have proper tool for that . I did however
try to see if there's is any slight movement with a good old fashion wrench without stripn it, but didn't see any. I'm
glad to hear the PCV valve is covered by power train warranty and will see how it all plays out when I take it in next week.
I would however take it in asap but all the GM Dealers around here are booked until next week from all the recalls
they been having. 
As I'm writing this I received a notice in the mail to schedule an appointment for unexpected low coolant levels for this type of model. UGGGG!
Guess that's the price you pay for new model. I'll keep you all updated to see if they honor the power train warranty just like they advertised.
Thanks Again!


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

Dealer said it was a leaking valve cover and replaced with no charge since it is covered under Powertrain warranty.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the same car .. Your pics look familliar ,
I"m replacing the gasket as soon as I get it


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

The PCV is in the Valve cover ,it is the Gasket replaced it .. The exhaust manifold heat hardens the rubber in the gasket, makes it leak .Takes about 30 minutes to change


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

I replaced the Valve Cover , Its NOT covered in warranty .. Still has a ignition miss .. Traded it off and bought a Malibu


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

obermd said:


> Most likely the PVC valve. Covered under the Power train warranty.


The Powertrain Warranty is Any oiled Part in the Powertrain .. I asked the dealer ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2018)

How many miles can I run it with the PCV broken? I do at least 40 miles a day in heavy traffic.
Tonight I drove it about 20 minutes and the fan stayed on for 5 minutes after I got home. Part won’t arrive for SIX days!!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]
[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained[/h]

A code P0171 may mean that one or more of the following has happened: The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled. There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry. There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection Faulty or stuck open PCV valve Failed or faulty oxygen sensor (bank 1, sensor 1) Sticking/plugged or failed fuel injector Low fuel pressure (possible plugged/dirty fuel filter!) Exhaust leak between engine and first oxygen sensor

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0171
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------

